# Watch storage



## champ (Feb 17, 2020)

Hi all.I have seen watch storage boxes on various sites.They hold various amounts of watches.Some have glass tops.Does anyone here use them,or do you use something else to hold/display your collections?.


----------



## Jonesinamillion (Feb 21, 2016)

I have an Aevitas 2 drawer / 20 watch box with glass top, it's fantastic!

https://www.aevitas-uk.co.uk/?gclid=Cj0KCQiAtOjyBRC0ARIsAIpJyGPjUAAiCJSUjUvvbcbjwgKr9Vt_nVronhuvNy7ea3wpV2uMyITaojoaAsxnEALw_wcB


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

I have one of these and its very good quality for £40


----------



## champ (Feb 17, 2020)

Thank you both for your replies.Very interesting watch boxes.I think i will get one as my collection grows.


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

champ said:


> Very interesting watch boxes.I think i will get *'2' *as my collection grows.


 Have corrected that for you...trust me!

You're welcome

:thumbsup:


----------



## Bonzodog (Aug 29, 2018)

Got this from eBay,iirc £15.00


----------



## Ocean_Jr (Feb 1, 2020)

If you want to store your watches more discreetly, here's another idea. In a couple drawers in my sideboard/lowboard, I'm using

>this<

for my watches, and

>this<

for my straps and the some tools (for strap changes, mostly). It's also a very affordable option, I didn't like the material on most of the cheaper boxes and have never regretted the decision. Depends on the furniture, though - I happened to have drawers in pretty much exactly the necessary width.


----------



## champ (Feb 17, 2020)

Many thanks.Food for thought.


----------

